# Advice needed: I am not sure about my sm choice



## Danna332 (Jan 4, 2014)

After a long journey of infertility, we have decided to turn to sm. it is so nice to find someone who wants to help you. But.... I became so unsure that it does not let me sleeping at night. Our sm (gest.) is 40 years old, was in sm programme 2 times before and she had 1 c-section. All feels fine so far...? But... She lives 10 km from the airport and works and worked for some years in a factory. She promised that she would not work during the pregnancy, but can you expect it from someone? I am concerned about the likelihood of cancer risk transfered to the child. Would you have the same thoughts? Does it sound like too much compromised choice regarding health aspect of a baby??..


----------

